# When is the best time to hunt dove



## gsppurist (Oct 8, 2011)

Being fairly new to hunting dove in Georgia, what is the best time of day to hunt them?  In the past, in other states, I usually found right after first light when they are heading to water was the best time but that has not turned out so.  I also have to target only a few hours to hunt so any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't ask me why, but some fields are better in the morning, and others are better in the evening.  Been doing this for a LOOOONG time and my field is an afternoon shoot.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Oct 9, 2011)

yea i try an hunt at daybreak an late afternoon round 4 till dark. just hav to be careful in the morning cause the birds fly low


----------



## Indy (Oct 9, 2011)

The past few times I've gone out it's been late evening - 5 or 6 o'clock.  Went to Redlands yesterday and the birds didn't come in until late and they were few and far between at that.  Not sure if the wind played into it or not but there was nothing in the morning.


----------



## gsppurist (Oct 10, 2011)

We went yesterday evening with only 4 birds seen, one in shooting distance.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Oct 11, 2011)

On ours they all pile in the fields in the morning to feed then leave and slowly trickle back during the afternoon. It can be hunted either time, but for prolonged action the afternoon is definitely best. Plus if you shoot the morning you risk blowing out all the birds that might have returned in the afternoon. We hunt food not water though.


----------

